# حساب مساحة المثلث بسهولة + جميع قوانين المثلث على جدول اكسل بسهولة علي بن عفيف



## م علي بن عفيف (16 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المثلث اهم الاشكال الهندسية على الاطلاق بالنسبة للمساح << من وجهة نظري


بالمثلث تستطيع حساب مساحة اي شكل هندسي او قطعة ارض متعددة الاضلاع وذلك بتقسيمها الى مثلثات


حساب مساحة المثلث تكون بثلاثة قوانين حسب المعطيات 


معطيات القانون الاول: طول ضلعين والزاوية المحصورة بينهما
معطيات القانون الثاني: طول القاعدة والارتفاع
معطيات القانون الثالث: طول الثلاثة اضلاع

أقدم في هذا الموضوع ورقة اكسل عبارة عن برنامج صغير لحساب مساحة المثلث بالثلاثة قوانين على حسب المعطيات لديكم ,, البرنامج سهل الاستخدام

وبالتوفيق للجميع


صورة ورقة الاكسل





صورة اخرى






القانون الاول






​


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (16 أكتوبر 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق 84479


مشاهدة المرفق 84480

مشاهدة المرفق 84481


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (16 أكتوبر 2012)

مرفق ملف الاكسل


مشاهدة المرفق ظˆط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظƒط³ظ„ ط¬ط§ظ‡ط²ط© ظ„ط­ط³ط§ط¨ ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© ظ…ط«ظ„ط« ط¨ظˆط§ط³ط·ط© ط§ط·ظˆط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط§ط¶ظ„...zip


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (16 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## black_mask (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## black_mask (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## hamdy khedawy (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بوشلوش مصطفى (6 فبراير 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المثلث اهم الاشكال الهندسية على الاطلاق بالنسبة للمساح << من وجهة نظري


بالمثلث تستطيع حساب مساحة اي شكل هندسي او قطعة ارض متعددة الاضلاع وذلك بتقسيمها الى مثلثات


حساب مساحة المثلث تكون بثلاثة قوانين حسب المعطيات 


معطيات القانون الاول: طول ضلعين والزاوية المحصورة بينهما
معطيات القانون الثاني: طول القاعدة والارتفاع
معطيات القانون الثالث: طول الثلاثة اضلاع

أقدم في هذا الموضوع ورقة اكسل عبارة عن برنامج صغير لحساب مساحة المثلث بالثلاثة قوانين على حسب المعطيات لديكم ,, البرنامج سهل الاستخدام

وبالتوفيق للجميع


صورة ورقة الاكسل





صورة اخرى






القانون الاول







ارك الله خيرا​


----------



## بوشلوش مصطفى (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## mr.dexter (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد محمدعبدالرازق (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (17 مارس 2014)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (20 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

